# Dwarf white isopod explosion lol



## irishanaconda (Nov 12, 2010)

Well i kept dart frogs for about 2 years and sold my last 2 early last year. I had forgotten about the few isopods that were in the tank that i got in california. I opened the tank today because i have been thinking about getting a pair (kinda missed them) and found about 2000+ dwarf white isopods roaming the tank and under a piece of wood lol. They were literally like this all over the tank lol

I wish i knew some local breeders so i could possibly trade for a frog.... ne ways is this too many to plant a tank and put some frogs in there? Should i start a new tank and just leave this one be?


----------



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

You'll be fine. Once you add frogs, they'll scoff them fast. Only thing to keep in mind is that if you get really young frogs, they may get stressed from them. I'd say you're good to add frogs!


----------



## irishanaconda (Nov 12, 2010)

I donno... there are so many i think they might eat the frog lol jk. But really... can they overfeed on these?


----------



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

Overfeeding is always a possibility, however once the bugs have a predator, they will hide under the leaves and such. It should be fine. If you are concerned, you could always take out a bunch and put them in a rubbermade to culture them.


----------



## irishanaconda (Nov 12, 2010)

Kalakole said:


> Overfeeding is always a possibility, however once the bugs have a predator, they will hide under the leaves and such. It should be fine. If you are concerned, you could always take out a bunch and put them in a rubbermade to culture them.


I might just do that, there were so many it looked like the sphagnum moss was moving


----------



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

Haha wish I had that problem with the swarf whites. Now the Giant oranges on the other hand...


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Had sort of the same thing happen to me. I had a 10g q/t tank set up a while back and a long time ago I dumped some isos in there. Since then, the frogs have been long gone out of the tank and the tank has been sitting in the garage. The other day I went into the garage to grab the tank because I needed something to put some plants in. I went to snatch out all the sphagnum I had in the bottom and realized it was crawling with dwarf whites. I couldn't imagine how hot is has gotten in the garage over the summer. Now I don't know what to do with all these haha. It doesn't help that I breed them and sell them, now I have way too many.


----------



## irishanaconda (Nov 12, 2010)

i think the spanish oranges must have died in mine lol


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

yeah for some reason they don't do as well in mine either. Ive had a couple vivs that I stopped using and when I peeked in a week later, they were laying dead inside.


----------

